# haybine speed up



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I was curious as to whether anyone has ever sped up conditioners and bat reel on their haybines.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The bat reel is speed adjustable on the NH489, you have to adjust for your mowing speed. The conditioner, well, I guess I've mowed over 600 coming downhill before noticing? I don't think it matters much.


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

I would be careful speeding up the conditioner too much, as in long hay, the conditioner may grab hold of the hay before it is cut, pulling it out of the ground, or just stripping the stems bare. Not sure though, just my thoughts!

Hope this helps,
Aaron.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for the helpful advice. I advanced 6.5 fps so I'm hoping that will allow me to grab another gear. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I never read the part of my manual to speed up my 1499, but it seems like the reel could run faster on mine too.
Was it difficult?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> I never read the part of my manual to speed up my 1499, but it seems like the reel could run faster on mine too.
> Was it difficult?


1499 should be identical to my 499. Release reel belt tension, find the bolt on the drive pully that has a metal tab under it, remove bolt. Wiggle outer sheave back and forth and pull the metal tab and the pin that is attached to it out. Turn the sheave in to speed up, out to slow down. Don't go to far out or the belt will run in the button of the groove and slip. Hopefully the owner before you used it once in awhile and kept it limbered up. The inner hub is threaded as well as the outer sheave half. Turning it one way brings the sheaves together effectively making a larger drive pulley and speeding the real up. Turning it out is spreading the sheaves which effectively makes a smaller drive pulley and slowing the reel down.

Changing your reel speed can make a HUGE difference in different cutting conditions. Have down hay? Speed it up all the way. Carrying cut crop over the reel? Slow it down. If I remember right you can make half turn adjustments and that half turn can make a difference as well.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks. I do see crop going over the reel at times...


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I calculated that on sprockets that drive rolls were good for 2 fps. I switched out my 24 tooth for a couple 21 tooth to pick up the extra speed. I use the old girl on unfamiliar fields so as not to destroy an expensive piece of machnery. All told I have about 400 dollars tied up in it have covered atotal of 500 acres. Definitely doesn't owe me a dime.


----------

